# Redfish Fly



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Can anybody tell what material this body is tied with? I've tried palmer chenille, different EP materials (Andradromus Brush, Shrimp Dub Brush etc). They look fine...and I'm sure would catch fish. However, I'm just curious as to what this body material is. 

Sometimes I get in this mode where I want to replicate the fly exactly...that probably makes sense to a lot of you. Not get it close but get it exactly the same.

Thanks and tight lines. Hope to see ya'll soon.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

looks like different sizes of tinsel. maybe applied with a hair stacker like you'd make a popping bug and then trimmed to shape? Just a guess.
edit. now that I think about it I think I saw something in the Orvis store in Kansas City that looked similar and you could palmer it on for the body


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like deer hair and mylar. 

If you need a deer tail, I'd be glad to help you...no charge. The long white hair would have to be from the tail and probably the brown as well.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, mylar! Like we used to add to spinner bait skirts.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

you probably already know these tricks but when working with mylar if it gets static electricity and starts flying all over the place rub it with a fresh fabric softener sheet and then wet your fingers and stroke the strands back together


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

1/64'' &/or 1/32'' holographic flashabou mixed with something else. Looks like bucktail or a synthetic material similar to it.

Looks like the leftovers all over the floor of the tying shop I work at. Haha. Cool fly for sure.


----------



## SandbarFlies (Jul 23, 2014)

Large Palmer chenille would be my guess.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Estaz Grande "gold" is my guess.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Thafish has it right. I have some of it in my box


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Deer hair and flashabou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

